# Servlets JSP: Tomcat Problem



## Turk66 (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich arbeite mich gerade durch das Buch "Servlets & JSP von Kopf bis Fuß" durch.
Installiert habe ich xampp mit dem AddOn Tomcat. Unter "http://localhost:8080"  kriege ich
auch den Webserver zu sehen. Alles schön und gut.

Jedoch kann ich unter folgender URL http://localhost:8080/Bier-v1/form.html
die form.html seite nicht aufrufen.
Folgende Fehlermeldung: HTTP Status 404 - /Bier-v1/form.html

Der Ordner Bier-v1 befindet sich unter webapps in den Tomcat Ordner.
Unter Bier-v1/WEB-INF die web.xml Datei.

Wäre schon, wenn ich hier zu einer Lösung kommen könnte, um die form.html
Seite aufrufen zu können.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus. 

Code form.html

```
<html>
<body>
<h1 align="center">Bierratgeber:Auswahlseite</h1>
<form method ="POST"
   action="BierWahl.do">
   Biermerkmale auswählen<p>
   Farbe:
   <select name="farbe" size="1">
   <option value="hell"> hell </option>
   <option value="goldgelb"> goldgelb </option>
   <option value="braun"> braun </option>
   <option value="dunkel"> dunkel </option>
   </select>
<br><br>
<center>
<input type="SUBMIT">
</center>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Code für die web.xml

```
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"    
   xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
   version="2.4">

<servlet>    
  <servlet-name>Kap03 Bier</servlet-name>    
  <servlet-class>com.example.web.BierAuswahl</servlet-class>    
</servlet>    

<servlet-mapping>    
  <servlet-name>Kap03 Bier</servlet-name>    
  <url-pattern>/BierWahl.do</url-pattern>    
</servlet-mapping>    

</web-app>
```


----------



## mvitz (4. Apr 2011)

1. Wo liegt denn die form.html Datei?

2. Wieso so kompliziert mit XAMPP und AddOn? Einfach Tomcat runterladen und entpacken, fertig


----------



## Turk66 (4. Apr 2011)

Die form.html datei liegt unter tomcat/webapps/Bier-v1

Naja das macht kein Unterschied, der Webserver funktioniert ja 
Allerdings kann ich die form.html Seite nicht aufrufen!


----------



## Turk66 (4. Apr 2011)

Kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## mvitz (4. Apr 2011)

Versuch es mal mit folgender web.xml

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" id="WebApp_ID" version="2.5"
  xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
  xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">

  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>Kap03 Bier</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>com.example.web.BierAuswahl</servlet-class>
  </servlet>

  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>Kap03 Bier</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/BierWahl.do</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

</web-app>[/XML]


----------

